# Amish Friendship Bread Starter worked way too well?



## pathar (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, here's the deal:  I just used the recipe for Amish Friendship Bread Starter from allrecipes and wound up with six cups instead of four after the Day 10 step.  I can't find any indication of this happening to anyone else, so I don't know if it's a freak occurrence or what.  Does this mean that my yeast was super effective or died right away?  Does this mean that the results are just fine, or poisonous to mammals?  I'm kind of at a loss.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## pathar (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I made my first batch, and we've eaten one of the loaves and neither of us is dead.  So that's good.  I can't shake the feeling, as I make the bread, that I don't really _need_ the sourdough starter.  I would say I should experiment, but since I have five more starters ... :P


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2010)

pathar said:


> Well, I made my first batch, and we've eaten one of the loaves and neither of us is dead. So that's good. I can't shake the feeling, as I make the bread, that I don't really _need_ the sourdough starter. I would say I should experiment, but since I have five more starters ... :P


 
The purpose of a Friendship bread is to pass it (the starter) and the recipe on to your friends or make new friends. Has a long tradition in small communities. Very nice way to connect by "breaking bread" or sharing bread together.  Wiki story:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amish_Friendship_Bread

In essence, the starter is a sponge, a baking term, for jump starting the fermentation process for good development, making it rise faster. There are many types of starters, etc. Check out the Wiki entry: Pre-ferment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for more information.

Hope that helps and I'm glad you are both still around


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish I had an answer to your question Patrick.  I was a participant with this thing more than 30 yrs ago, and don't remember much about it, but I do remember adding canned fruit to the starter.  I remember the cake being really good too.  Ahhhh yes, I also remember begging people to take a cup of my starter.....it's all coming back to me now.  I think that's right about the time I stopped baking.  
Looks like some good information there Fiona.....going to check it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Looks like some good information there Fiona.....going to check it out.


 
I could have transcribed it all onto the forum, but with a good Wiki page on the subject...okay, I was being lazy


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 11, 2010)

The Amish Friendship  starter sounds very similar to Herman cake that went around in the '70s.  My sister kept her "herman" going for a few years.  

I'm very pleased with KAF's sourdough starter.  Makes great cakes and breads.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> The Amish Friendship starter sounds very similar to Herman cake that went around in the '70s. My sister kept her "herman" going for a few years.
> 
> I'm very pleased with KAF's sourdough starter. Makes great cakes and breads.
> 
> .40


 
I too, have KAF's sourdough starter and love it.


----------

